

Concept Review Request:  Stop Arguing Now - indiejade
http://stoparguingnow.com/

======
iigs
Neat idea but I think it could easily devolve into youtube grade flaming in
the comments.

Threading or (at the very least) engadget style comment grading, modified so
that the arguers can't vote each other down, would be top on my priority list.

Some way to divide the argument by paragraphs and vote up and down each one
might be nice, as well.

IMO it's difficult to boil down any comment worth making into an integer, let
alone a boolean, particularly if controversy is involved.

